# 911! 2 four day old kids won't take a bottle!



## Roo Bob (Mar 18, 2021)

I have 2 four day old kids that will not take the bottle. I've already tried honey and molasses on the nipples and tried to cover their eyes. Please help! I've only gotten a little taste of milk replacer in them in the last 24 hours! New to goats, 911!

Edit: have now also Tried a baby bottle and goats milk with no luck


----------



## MissMiniNubian (Jan 20, 2021)

My only advice is to keep trying. It may take time but they will learn to take it. The only other choice is tube feeding but I would only do it as a last resort. Good luck


----------



## Roo Bob (Mar 18, 2021)

Thanks! I'll definitely keep trying, I'm just new at this. Tried goat milk too and they refused. Just tried baby bottles as well. Stubborn nubian dwarves


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I would try a day of electrolyte water. Then go to cows milk. Make sure the liquid is heated to 100°. Be calm and tickle their nose and tail base. The Moms usually touch them their while feeding. Do you have the correct amount so you arent overfeeding? Are the urinating & deficating? Sorry to ask this, but I dont know.how.much you know. With such a small amount.of info.


----------



## Roo Bob (Mar 18, 2021)

They are urinating, no poops, have had them 24hrs, and they arent eating at all wont suckle so dont think over feeding is an issue. and i bought goat milk but cow milk is better? and ive been spot on with temp of milk replacer and the goat milk.


----------



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

IMO get rid of the replacer and go with whole milk. It tastes better, it’s easier on the stomach and depending on what’s really in the replacer they will grow a whole lot better.
Keep trying! What kind of nipple are you using? I like the parched with the hole a little on the large side where a little will come out when it’s in their mouth. If the hole is too small and no milk is coming out for them to taste all they think is your trying to shove some weird rubber thing in their mouth. If you don’t want to change nipples then try and squeeze the bottle a little so the milk comes out. I also like the parched because it’s very soft, those hard rubber ones it is super hard to get them to latch on. 
I know 24 hours seems like they would starve to death but they are not there yet. The longest kid I had went a day and a half before he finally got hungry enough. He had until that night and he was getting a tube down his throat. So I wouldn’t totally freak just yet. 
Are these kids that you bought or that were born with you. There are quite a few unethical breeders in this world sadly so I’m wondering if maybe they also might be older then they claimed they are. The longer the kid has been on mom the more stubborn, and will take longer, to get them to latch on. 
One thing that I have not seen mentioned and quite a few suggest this is try coving their eyes with a wash cloth. It is believed that with them being in the dark it is the same as when they put their head under mom and nurse. Worth a try I say!


----------



## Roo Bob (Mar 18, 2021)

AndersonRanch said:


> IMO get rid of the replacer and go with whole milk. It tastes better, it's easier on the stomach and depending on what's really in the replacer they will grow a whole lot better.
> Keep trying! What kind of nipple are you using? I like the parched with the hole a little on the large side where a little will come out when it's in their mouth. If the hole is too small and no milk is coming out for them to taste all they think is your trying to shove some weird rubber thing in their mouth. If you don't want to change nipples then try and squeeze the bottle a little so the milk comes out. I also like the parched because it's very soft, those hard rubber ones it is super hard to get them to latch on.
> I know 24 hours seems like they would starve to death but they are not there yet. The longest kid I had went a day and a half before he finally got hungry enough. He had until that night and he was getting a tube down his throat. So I wouldn't totally freak just yet.
> Are these kids that you bought or that were born with you. There are quite a few unethical breeders in this world sadly so I'm wondering if maybe they also might be older then they claimed they are. The longer the kid has been on mom the more stubborn, and will take longer, to get them to latch on.
> One thing that I have not seen mentioned and quite a few suggest this is try coving their eyes with a wash cloth. It is believed that with them being in the dark it is the same as when they put their head under mom and nurse. Worth a try I say!


I have tried the dwarf nipples and standard baby bottle nipple, both cut so they would drip milk. also tried store bought goat milk but they werent interested. I got them from a woman who said mom wouldnt let them nurse and would bite them, so i have no goat in milk. hope this clears things up


----------



## yankeedoodle (Apr 13, 2018)

Keep tryin'!! you could squeeze the corners of their mouth and stick it in there and press the bottle a bit to get some in their mouth. As far as I know, if you use cow milk, you have to cut it w/ water. adding a little molasses helps at first too.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

How long has it been since theybhad a good meal? Hunger is motivating but gone too long babies give up. You may need to tube a few oz of warm milk to get them wanting more. Tubing is not hard but can be nerv wracking. Here is my method of getting stubborn babies on the bottle
Start with a little cayenne pepper in honey rubbed in their gums for energy...
Put honey on nipple of a very warm bottle. Sit baby on your lap, legs tucked..put a little honey on your finger and place far back on babies tongue to stimulate sucking reflex. Do this a few times until baby eagerly socks the honey off. Then slip the nipple in. Baby will taste the honey first..them warm milk. This has worked many times but some more stubborn babies may take a few tries. When you slip the nipple in. Hold babies chin up a little to a nursing position.

Making sure to feed the correct amount
Weigh baby and multiply that by 16 to get weight in oz. Multiply that by 10-12% to see how much per day baby needs..Divide into 3-4 feedings. After feeding..Stand baby and feel tummy. You want a firm but flat belly. Not too poochy and not sunken in. Adjusy milk accordingly. Re weigh baby every few days


----------



## Roo Bob (Mar 18, 2021)

I think if I wrap them up and have a cozy place to nurse may be best too. I just gave them electrolytes through a syringe and they took it down pretty well compared to the bottle lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I think you said..they were.not pooping? They need to. You can take a syringe( no needle) and gently put 1 ml of warm water in their rear end. See if that would help them to go. Once the back end works, the front end trys a little more. Good luck. Sounds like you are doing a great.job.


----------



## Roo Bob (Mar 18, 2021)

Did the butt water and gave them more electrolyte supplement which they guzzled through a syringe. still no luck with any type of bottle or milk yet


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

Have you tried a little milk through the syringe yet? Maybe give them a taste then try the bottle. I like the prichard style nipples the best. I think tractor supply caries them, but they are under a different brand (maybe producers pride brand? It has a red nipple) You have to cut the tip of the nipple, so make sure milk is coming out before trying. Don't give up. It can be a challenge, but persistence pays off. I know it sounds gross, but when you have the nipple in their mouth, try taking your finger and rubbing their hiney. This simulates mom liking their back end and sometimes this stimulates the sucking reflex.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

When doing an enema..make sure its warm. Warm water and a little oil or soap. Use 3 cc syringe and gently begin filling baby up until a little squirts back out. Can take 30-40 minutes sometimes to get results. If baby pushes enema fluid out with little to no poop. Refill a little more. Always go slow..be gentle.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All really good advice by all. 

Hope they catch on soon.


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

I haven't had luck getting babies to take bottles in the past, even starting at just a couple days old. But I just started pulling my 2-week old kids at night to milk in the morning and am having better luck this year. I think I'm using pretty similar techniques as everyone else though. My kids have been separated for 12 hours by the time I try feeding them, so they are hungry. I put a little molasses on the nipple (I see you tried that) but also a little bit in the milk to make it sweet and more palatable. Kid on the ground between my knees, facing away so it can't back up. One hand holding the bottle and one hand under the kid's chin, pry open its mouth, stick the nipple in and then gently circle the kid's muzzle with your fingers, which blocks the kid's visibility and allows you to keep the bottle in place. If I have a kid who is reluctant to latch on, I move the nipple just slightly in and out of the kid's mouth, that seems to give them the right idea and make them latch on better. I had 7 of 8 kids take the bottle this morning. Kid #8 figured out how to nurse through the hog panel e_e


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Did you use a Pritchard nipple which is the red nipple on a yellow screw cap? It fits Pepsi bottles. What is a spot on temp for you? Kids like it warmer than a human baby does.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Electrolyte water for 24 hrs is ok. Its full of nutrients and will keep them alive. Hopefully gets their kidneys moving and help with the constipation. 
Try the warm water in the rear again. Seriously once they start pooping they will eat better. 
Your doing great. It can be frightning, just stay with it.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

@Roo Bob ..how are the wee ones? How are you?


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I am sure some one already said this but milk must be sliggtly over 101 degrees. Also their temp must also be over 101.5 to be hungry.


----------



## Roo Bob (Mar 18, 2021)

Only an ounce every feeding still and it's a fight no matter what I use. I feel like I've done every trick in the book and they still won't eat enough. I'm overwhelmed and defeated yall, I just want them to survive.


----------



## Roo Bob (Mar 18, 2021)

ksalvagno said:


> Did you use a Pritchard nipple which is the red nipple on a yellow screw cap? It fits Pepsi bottles. What is a spot on temp for you? Kids like it warmer than a human baby does.


----------



## Roo Bob (Mar 18, 2021)

Pritchard and between 101 and 103 about


----------



## Roo Bob (Mar 18, 2021)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Electrolyte water for 24 hrs is ok. Its full of nutrients and will keep them alive. Hopefully gets their kidneys moving and help with the constipation.
> Try the warm water in the rear again. Seriously once they start pooping they will eat better.
> Your doing great. It can be frightning, just stay with it.


----------



## Roo Bob (Mar 18, 2021)

They poop only when I give them enemas, but seems like normal pellets, they still barely eat.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ive asked @GoofyGoat to help. She has really good luck with bottle babies.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

How much do they weigh?


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Hey there,
Ok, I sit in my lazy boy with baby at my side. I use a human nipple but I make the hole bigger to the point it will drip when held at an angle. I use whole cows milk with a tiny pinch of baking soda I heat water up in a small sauce pan until Very warm but just before slight boil then pull The pan off the stove and put bottle in testing every minute or so to see if it feels hot on the inside of my wrist.
When it’s at temp, I tuck baby in tight in the corner of the chair and gently force their mouth open and put the nipple in letting it drip down their throats till they start sucking a little.I cup their chin the whole time. If they take even an ounce I’m happy. Then when they fight I let them rest a minute and do it again. Yes, they’ll yell and fight but I don’t give them anything in between just the whole cows milk. I do it every 2-3 hours till they got it. Usually It takes them getting pretty hungry before they respond well. After they take the bottle I put them in their crate to do their business. Usually it takes about 24 hours of the bottle fight before all I have to do is hold it and they go after it on their own but once they do you have to really watch their intake because it’s so good they’ll want more than is good for them.
If they’re pooping pellets at 4 days old you really need to jump on this because they’re dehydrated


----------



## Roo Bob (Mar 18, 2021)

GoofyGoat said:


> Hey there,
> Ok, I sit in my lazy boy with baby at my side. I use a human nipple but I make the hole bigger to the point it will drip when held at an angle. I use whole cows milk with a tiny pinch of baking soda I heat water up in a small sauce pan until Very warm but just before slight boil then pull The pan off the stove and put bottle in testing every minute or so to see if it feels hot on the inside of my wrist.
> When it's at temp, I tuck baby in tight in the corner of the chair and gently force their mouth open and put the nipple in letting it drip down their throats till they start sucking a little.I cup their chin the whole time. If they take even an ounce I'm happy. Then when they fight I let them rest a minute and do it again. Yes, they'll yell and fight but I don't give them anything in between just the whole cows milk. I do it every 2-3 hours till they got it. Usually It takes them getting pretty hungry before they respond well. After they take the bottle I put them in their crate to do their business. Usually it takes about 24 hours of the bottle fight before all I have to do is hold it and they go after it on their own but once they do you have to really watch their intake because it's so good they'll want more than is good for them.
> If they're pooping pellets at 4 days old you really need to jump on this because they're dehydrated


That's about what I've been doing, they are 7 days old now. I'm 3 days in to bottle feeding and they still hate all bottles and nipples. I'm at a true loss.


----------



## Roo Bob (Mar 18, 2021)

Moers kiko boars said:


> How much do they weigh?


Female 3lbs 13oz
Male 3lbs 11oz


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

You have to fight them to take it sadly. Give them some vitamin b complex sub q about 0.5ccs use an insulin syringe if you have one.


----------



## Roo Bob (Mar 18, 2021)

GoofyGoat said:


> You have to fight them to take it sadly. Give them some vitamin b complex sub q about 0.5ccs use an insulin syringe if you have one.


Where could I get those supplies? I am a small animal vet tech, so I know how, but would my local feed place carry both?


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

You might have to tube them to get some food into them. 
Here's a good video 





That or get your vet involved. They can't keep this up.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Roo Bob said:


> Where could I get those supplies? I am a small animal vet tech, so I know how, but would my local feed place carry both?


They might but you can Get vitamin b complex at TSC And you can buy the syringes at CVS. Or Walmart pharmacy.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Just thought of something, what are the kids temps? Cold kids need to be warm before they can eat. Do you have a heating pad they can sleep on?


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Also, at 3-4lbs they should only take an ounce or two each feeding. So are you making sure their tummies are flat to their sides, not rounded or sunken in. It’ll seem like they’re not getting enough but their tummies are tiny.
Let’s say they’re 4 lbs multiply by 16 ounces which is 64 divide by 12% is 5.33 divide by 4 feedings is 1.33 so if they’re getting 2 ounces each feeding they’re getting enough. It’s closer to 15% of their body weight.


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

How are things going? Did you get them to take a bottle?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

How are you and the wee ones doing?


----------



## Butter scotch and marble (Nov 29, 2020)

Roo Bob said:


> I have 2 four day old kids that will not take the bottle. I've already tried honey and molasses on the nipples and tried to cover their eyes. Please help! I've only gotten a little taste of milk replacer in them in the last 24 hours! New to goats, 911!
> 
> Edit: have now also Tried a baby bottle and goats milk with no luck


I would suggest syringe feeding them mommas milk... you just take a little syringe, stick it in the side of their mouth diagonally and _slowly_ squirt it into their mouth. Not down their throat. They will instinctively swallow once its in their mouth. Had to do this with a weak kid who couldnt take a bottle once, i did a half n’ half mixture of mommas milk and non-flavored pedialyte. Once they get a taste for milk and perk up a bit, you can try with a bottle again.


----------



## ReneeRising (Mar 21, 2021)

Roo Bob
How are they now? I had a similar situation and had to tube feed. It's not hard and you get used to doing it once you have done it several times. Have 7 day old boy.


----------



## Jacquie (Apr 2, 2020)

Roo Bob said:


> I have 2 four day old kids that will not take the bottle. I've already tried honey and molasses on the nipples and tried to cover their eyes. Please help! I've only gotten a little taste of milk replacer in them in the last 24 hours! New to goats, 911!
> 
> Edit: have now also Tried a baby bottle and goats milk with no luck


I had the same problem last year. The thing that worked for my girl was to make sucking sounds while trying to feed. It was like a light went on in her brain. Good luck!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Roo Bob said:


> I have 2 four day old kids that will not take the bottle. I've already tried honey and molasses on the nipples and tried to cover their eyes. Please help! I've only gotten a little taste of milk replacer in them in the last 24 hours! New to goats, 911!
> 
> Edit: have now also Tried a baby bottle and goats milk with no luck


you should try this bottle at tracker supply I have it and have never had any issues with it. A lot of the time I've found that when babies don't wanna drink its bec they don't like the bottle!



https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/producers-pride-lamb-bottle-16-oz-7004-19?cm_vc=-10005


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

i am feeding two kids with it at the moment.


----------

